# Breakfast...



## danalec99 (Mar 31, 2006)

...of champions!


----------



## liveinsurrealism (Mar 31, 2006)

Red Bull Power!!


----------



## Corry (Mar 31, 2006)

uke-rig:


----------



## danalec99 (Mar 31, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> uke-rig:


You don't have the slightest clue of what you are missing, Corry!!


----------



## Corry (Mar 31, 2006)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> You don't have the slightest clue of what you are missing, Corry!!



I've had Red Bull before!  And not just mixed with Alchohol either! 

I'll stick with my banana for breakfast, thanks. :mrgreen:


----------



## danalec99 (Mar 31, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I'll stick with my banana for breakfast, thanks. :mrgreen:


:taped sh:


----------



## Corry (Mar 31, 2006)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> :taped sh:



naughty, naughty Daniel.  :flirty:


----------



## Mansi (Apr 6, 2006)

red bull + BWorld eh 
nice shot!


----------

